# Betta roommates



## Animal (Mar 5, 2012)

So I got my Betta yesterday. I went to a fish store and ended up getting one that isn't too crazy. But I think he's unique. I'm on my phone or I'd post a photo. His name is Chibi 

Anyway, he's in a little 2 gallon tank. I know that's really small, so I was wondering if I can add one or two more fish. I don't know where to start, or what kind of fish to get. Any ideas would be great!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

atleast have a 10 gallon for a little community


----------



## Animal (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking a 2 gallon might be two small for even three tiny fish.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

A 2 gallon is too small for any other fish but a betta- the only reason a betta can live in there is because their bio loads are small.. and males tend not to swim around too much, naturally.

You have to consider the bio load it would be to add in that many fish in a 2 gallon, and to understand you are putting in something with an aggressive fish that in a small space will attack as the betta will claim the tank as his territory. 
Also consider, outside of guppies, any other teeny tiny fish out there require schools of 6+.


----------



## Animal (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow! I was way off!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## FastH20Betta (Oct 18, 2011)

I have my bettas in 1 1/2 gallon tanks with filter and heater.
I keep two small clams (nickel size) and an assassin snail in each along with a small plant that is attached to a lava rock. I use quarter size smooth flat river stones in one and marbles for bottom in the other.

I don't know if the clams do much but lay there, I do notice them open at night to filter the water and they move a half inch or so every week or so. The snail cleans up any waste it can find.


----------



## Animal (Mar 5, 2012)

A snail!! I would love a snail! Can you direct me to snail care?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I just need to correct that: a snail does not clean up waste. It will eat leftover food, but it will not clean up poop, and does create more waste than it cleans. They do have a huge bioload. I would not suggest a snail for a 2 gallon. Consider shrimp instead.


----------



## Animal (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I looked into it and snails do seem like a lot of effort in really small tanks. Shrimp are cool. I'll look into them. Thanks! I'm inno rush though. And I know it's not like Chibi's lonely. He seems to swim around just fine in his tank. He looks very comfortable having the place to himself!


----------

